# Berkeley wants Marines out.



## Remius (8 Feb 2008)

http://www.cnn.com/2008/US/02/07/berkeley.protests/index.html

Here is the actual story:CNN) -- Berkeley, the famously liberal college town in California, has taken aim at Marine recruiters, saying they are "not welcome in our city."


Berkeley passed a measure last week encouraging protesters to gather outside the Marine office. 

 1 of 2 more photos »  Republican lawmakers in Washington fired back this week, threatening to take back more than $2 million of federal funding to the city as well as money designated for the University of California-Berkeley, the campus that became a haven of protests during the Vietnam War.

The battle erupted after the Berkeley City Council approved a measure last week urging the Marine recruiters to leave their downtown office.

"If recruiters choose to stay, they do so as uninvited and unwelcome intruders," the item says. 

It goes on to say the council applauds residents and organizations that "volunteer to impede, passively or actively, by nonviolent means, the work of any military recruiting office located in the City of Berkeley."  See photos of protesters camped outside Marine office »

Outside the Shattuck Avenue recruiting station earlier this week, a handful of protesters with the anti-war group Code Pink camped out, strumming a guitar as they sang anti-war songs and held signs against the Iraq war.

"Time to end the war, time to end the war, time to end the war right now," they sang to the beat of "I've Been Working on the Railroad."  Watch protesters sing "I Ain't Afraid" »

One giant sign said, "No Military Predators in Our Town." Another message on a pink placard read, "Join the Marines. Travel to Exotic Lands. Meet Exciting and Unusual People -- And Kill Them."

Zanne Joi peered out from under her straw hat. "This Marine recruiting station is trying to recruit our youth to go to Iraq to kill and be killed. And we are against that," said Joi, a member of Code Pink Women for Peace.

"This is part of a multi-pronged effort to end this war."

Protester Sharon Adams added: "This recruiting station recruits people to go fight and then once they fight and they serve their country, our country doesn't take care of them. That's a shame."

But not everyone here supports the protesters. 
Forrest Smith, who described himself as a veteran of U.S. Special Forces, said his son recently returned from a tour in Iraq and his daughter served in Afghanistan.

"My position on this is the Marines are the best thing we have," said Smith, decked out in Army fatigues. 

He blasted the City Council for its action. "It's clearly an abuse of power."

A group of young students who strolled down the sidewalk shared that sentiment. They derided one of the protesters who argued the United States was involved in an illegal war in Iraq.

"Where's the logic in that whatsoever?" one of the young men said. "That's our national security, and you're here protesting the Marines."

Another said, "It makes me sick. It makes me sick."

Gunnery Sgt. Pauline Franklin, a spokeswoman for the Marine Corps Recruiting Command, told CNN there is "no plan for that office to move." 

She said recruiters are there to "provide information to qualified men and women who are looking for opportunities that they may benefit from by serving in the military." 

"The Marine Corps is here to support and defend the Constitution of the United States, which does guarantee the freedom of speech," Franklin said. "In terms of the situation in Berkeley, the City Council and the protesters are exercising their right to do so." 

In Washington, a group of Republican lawmakers have introduced the Semper Fi Act of 2008 -- named after the Marine motto -- to rescind more than $2 million of funds for Berkeley and transfer it to the Marine Corps.

"Like most Americans, I really get disturbed when taxpayer money goes to institutions which proceed to take votes, make policy or make statements that really denigrate the military," said Sen. David Vitter, R-Louisiana, a co-sponsor of the bill.

He told CNN he believes the bill will pass. "I think it's going to have significant support."

The bill's co-sponsor, Sen. Jim DeMint, R-South Carolina, said in a written statement, "Berkeley needs to learn that their actions have consequences."

Berkeley's declaration, which was introduced by the city's Peace and Justice Commission, accuses the United States of having a history of "launching illegal, immoral and unprovoked wars of aggression and the Bush administration launched the most recent of those wars in Iraq and is threatening the possibility of war in Iran."


It adds, "Military recruiters are salespeople known to lie to and seduce minors and young adults into contracting themselves into military service with false promises regarding jobs, job training, education and other benefits."

Out on Shattuck Avenue, it appears the protesters have no plans to leave anytime soon. "We are the civilian population; we control the military," Adams said. "We the people have to take back our control of the military."
 As much as I hate this kind of crap I love the response by the republicans.  You'd never see that kind of response here


----------



## karl28 (8 Feb 2008)

Some days I wonder if its even worth reading the news .  I here stuff like this and I want to shake my head . I really personally fear that one day hopefully far far away all this loony left stuff is probably gonna bite us in the back side .


----------



## benny88 (8 Feb 2008)

My personal politics aside, this kind of thing discredits people who may lean left and want to have intelligent debate about issues like this. Gets the far right all riled up :threat: and the majority of us somewhere in the middle who would like to talk about our differences get caught in the crossfire. :warstory:


Edited for wonky spacing


----------



## a_majoor (8 Feb 2008)

Should a Jihadi cell ever attack Berkley, you can only imagine the howls of outrage by the local population:

"Where were the Marines when we needed them!"


----------



## George Wallace (9 Feb 2008)

Some more links:

http://gatewaypundit.blogspot.com/2007/10/berkeley-code-pinkos-deface-us-marine.html

http://www.breitbart.tv/?p=41464


----------



## evil drunken-fool (9 Feb 2008)

.


----------



## The_Falcon (9 Feb 2008)

Steel Horse said:
			
		

> The Canadian Federation of Students has something similar to this.  They don't want any CF Recruiters on Canadian University Campuses.
> However, most local councils have very little say who administration lets onto campus.



This isn't about UC Berkely not allowing the USMC on their campus, this is the fraggin CITY COUNCIL saying get out to the Marines.  I am betting Miller and his sycophants are taking note of this as well.


----------



## Sig_Des (12 Feb 2008)

http://www.chronwatch-america.com/blogs/917/-Citizens-Boycott-of-Berkeley-Letter-Widely-Praised.html

Apparently, a letter written to the Mayor of Berkeley by someone with maybe a bit of influence:



> Dear Mayor Bates:
> 
> 
> In that you and your city have chosen to gravely insult the brave men and women, who have indeed bought you that right with their blood, I am informing you that my company will no longer do business with any of our current suppliers located in the Berkeley, California, metro area.
> ...



 ;D


----------



## Blakey (12 Feb 2008)

As well today
http://www.contracostatimes.com/ci_8238813?source=most_viewed


> Protestors get an early start in Berkeley
> By Doug Oakley
> STAFF WRITER
> 
> ...


Might be worth the listen, if you happen to be up at the time

Which can be heard here


----------



## Wookilar (12 Feb 2008)

omg    I am literally speechless. I've heard of some crazy things, talked to some crazy people, tried "discussing" certain issues with individuals on the far left, but this takes the cake.

Where does a city get off on telling a Federal agency, any agency, to get out of town? Is that even legal? 

I am not all that familiar with California's constitution, but I'm going to guess that there is no city council that has the authority to ban or discriminate against a  Federal agency. Are the legal beagles just waiting for the locals to sort themselves out before they step in?

Freedom of speech my left butt-cheek, sounds more like an abuse of power.

And besides, I like the Marines, work with them any day.

Wook


----------



## Yrys (12 Feb 2008)

Showdown looms in 'treasonous' Berkeley



> (CNN)  -- Military supporters descended on Berkeley early Tuesday, demanding the famously liberal California college town rescind its vote that says Marine recruiters are "not welcome in this city."
> 
> The pro-military demonstrators were met by anti-war protesters who had camped out overnight, setting the stage for a dramatic showdown late in the day when the City Council is to discuss whether to revoke its previous vote. "Their treasonous action, especially at this time of war right now, is not acceptable," said Mary Pearson, a spokeswoman for the group Move America Forward. "It's very, very important for everyone to stand united ... to give our Marines and all of our military the greatest respect and honor that they deserve."
> 
> ...


----------



## OkotoksRookie (12 Feb 2008)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> http://www.chronwatch-america.com/blogs/917/-Citizens-Boycott-of-Berkeley-Letter-Widely-Praised.html
> 
> Apparently, a letter written to the Mayor of Berkeley by someone with maybe a bit of influence:
> 
> ;D



That is AWESOME! I hope that others follow that lead and show that if your not going to be a team player... prepare to be shuned by the team supporters.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Feb 2008)

I suspect the aftermath of this will be that no other city will try to pull such a stunt, similar to how the university group up here was smacked down for the same sort of crap. Once normal people get motivated to express outrage, the nutbars are run out of town pretty quick.


----------



## Trinity (12 Feb 2008)

http://gatewaypundit.blogspot.com/2007/10/canada-deports-code-pinkos.html

Canadian Connection... apparently we threw out some Code Pinkos out of Canada


----------



## Blakey (13 Feb 2008)

Cataract Kid said:
			
		

> As well today
> http://www.contracostatimes.com/ci_8238813?source=most_viewedMight be worth the listen, if you happen to be up at the time
> 
> Which can be heard here



They have two more items to table before the USMC/ Code Pinko, approx an hour (council is on a break). 
I just started listening, don't know if the Canada/Sanctuary has come up yet.


----------



## Blakey (13 Feb 2008)

Just found a live video webcast as well.


EDIT: Link will open Windows Media Player


----------



## Trinity (13 Feb 2008)

http://www.ci.berkeley.ca.us/uploadedFiles/Clerk/Level_3_-_General/2008-02-12_Item_17_Letter_To_Canadian_Officials_Requesting_Sanctuary_For_U.S._War_Resisters.pdf

Their proposed letter to Harper


----------



## Blakey (13 Feb 2008)

Trinity, be sure to watch, the USMC issue is up next (they are in a break right now and observers who want to get in are being allowed (Move America Forward supporters?). The council said that this was the last issue on the table so, unless the "Canadian Connection" was tabled earlier, this would be the time.

EDIT: Game On


> Reiteration of Berkeley's Opposition to the Iraq War and Clarification of the City's Support for the Men and Women who Voluntarily Serve this Country in the Military


----------



## Trinity (13 Feb 2008)

Sorry..

I watched for 40 minutes of the topic of putting up cell towers, item number 23.
People were making anti war speeches in there too... and then saying, oh, we're against the cell towers too.

I couldn't stay up late enough for the Code Pinko's rant against the USMC.  Was too late on my end and just listening
to the drivel and stupidity from these people drove me crazy.


----------



## Sig_Des (13 Feb 2008)

Apparently there was a kerfuffle as the code pink activitsts crossed the street and _attacked_ the pro-troop activists yesterday, while the Berkeley PD stood by and didn't do anything. Trying to find viable sources.


----------



## ModlrMike (13 Feb 2008)

Trinity said:
			
		

> http://www.ci.berkeley.ca.us/uploadedFiles/Clerk/Level_3_-_General/2008-02-12_Item_17_Letter_To_Canadian_Officials_Requesting_Sanctuary_For_U.S._War_Resisters.pdf
> 
> Their proposed letter to Harper



And a fine letter it is... not! I'm pretty sure Mr Harper, if he even reads it, will say no.


----------



## a_majoor (1 Mar 2008)

The irony of it all......

http://wwwwakeupamericans-spree.blogspot.com/2008/02/situational-irony-berkeley-protestors.html



> Thursday, February 28, 2008
> *Situational Irony: Berkeley Protestors Call FOR Marines*
> 
> Berkeley, California, has once again found itself in the headlines. This time, however, they're calling IN the Marines.
> ...


----------



## Richie (1 Mar 2008)

I read the letter to PM Harper. I quote "...the Canadian government should not be a party to the persecution to war resisters." 

Persecution or prosecution according to the law of the land? Big difference!


----------



## Yrys (9 Mar 2008)

The Military vs. Berkeley

Will the latest antiwar activism have a ripple effect?



> Berkeley, Calif., was, once again, a city divided. On one side: a sea of Stars and Stripes, waved by supporters of a downtown U.S. Marine Corps
> recruiting center who sang the national anthem and "God Bless America." On the other, placard-toting protesters of the center's activities, whose signs
> bore such messages as WHEN DO MARINES LIE? WHEN THEY MOVE THEIR LIPS and PROUD TO BE FROM BERKELEY (FOR ONCE). In the middle were
> some three dozen riot police, called out to help keep things civil.
> ...



Rest of article in link


----------



## CF_Enthusiast (10 Mar 2008)

You'd think people who claimed to be anti-war would support a quick-reaction military and peace-keeping force like the USMC. :


----------

